# Team Aang vs. Teen Titans



## Lord Valgaav (Jul 27, 2008)

Bloodlust is off. Who wins. They fight in a stone village near the shore at night during the comet.

Aang
Zuko
Katara
Toph
Sokka
Suki

vs.

Robin
Cyborg
BeastBoy
Raven
Starfire
Terra

Round 1.) Who wins in a fight

Round 2.) Who makes the better team

Who fights who: 
Aang vs Starfire
Zuko vs Cyborg
Katara vs Raven
Toph vs Terra
Sokka vs Beast Boy
Suki vs Robin


----------



## Superrazien (Jul 27, 2008)

Spoiler tags are your friend.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 27, 2008)

You need to define playing field, stage of the moon, and comet.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh okat then I'll edit it to show these things.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 27, 2008)

Aang vs. Starfire:
If Aang goes into the Avatar State, we all know who wins.  As of the series finale, he can use it at will, so bye-bye Starfire.

Zuko vs. Cyborg:
With comet power?  Cyborg's circuits melt.

Katara vs. Raven:
Raven has the advantage of flight, but anything she chucks at Katara will likely be cut into pieces with waterbending.  Could go to either.

Toph vs. Terra:
Once again, Terra has flight advantage, but this is even worse, since Toph can't sense flying opponents.  Terra wins.

Sokka vs. Beast Boy.
Beast Boy turns into a T-Rex, swallows Sokka, and uses his sword as a tooth pick.

Suki vs. Robin:
Robin has plenty of high-tech gear to give him the advantage over Suki.  He wins.

Better team?  Team Avatar.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jul 27, 2008)

^The reason I took bloodlust off was to provent avatarstate.


----------



## zan (Jul 27, 2008)

Bender Alchemist said:


> Aang vs. Starfire:
> If Aang goes into the Avatar State, we all know who wins.  As of the series finale, he can use it at will, so bye-bye Starfire.
> 
> Zuko vs. Cyborg:
> ...


Beast boy wouldnt do that..He doesnt eat meat...
Terra is allot stronger then toph... ...but toph is a cute loli..She wins.
suki and robin is a miss match...

It should be robin vs toph...
if it a full moon katara can blood bend.... if that not the case... raven stomps...


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jul 27, 2008)

Well Suki does have her fan that can cancel out fire bending.


----------



## zan (Jul 27, 2008)

robin doesnt use fire bending.... Robin been shown to beat centerblock and other ones...


----------



## Tasmanian Tiger (Jul 27, 2008)

Team Aang babyshakes


----------



## HumanWine (Jul 27, 2008)

Bender Alchemist said:


> Aang vs. Starfire:
> If Aang goes into the Avatar State, we all know who wins.  As of the series finale, he can use it at will, so bye-bye Starfire.


Starfire flies to other planets in when she's upset. She tanks explosions large enuff to destroy spaceships. The only time she has been hurt was either by haxx weapons or a demon god. Aang gets raped/speedblitz in Avatar state or not.


Bender Alchemist said:


> Zuko vs. Cyborg:
> With comet power?  Cyborg's circuits melt.


Sound blasts are sound. Cyborg blasts/punches  Zuko to hell. Cyborg tanks thunderbolts and giant fire monsters.


Bender Alchemist said:


> Katara vs. Raven:
> Raven has the advantage of flight, but anything she chucks at Katara will likely be cut into pieces with waterbending.  Could go to either.


Lol, Raven solos the entire fight.

Even one the TT stomp.

TT has a better team because are their team doesnt have any weird love triangles and they save the world on a daily basis.


----------



## zan (Jul 28, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> Starfire flies to other planets in when she's upset. She tanks explosions large enuff to destroy spaceships. The only time she has been hurt was either by haxx weapons or a demon god. Aang gets raped/speedblitz in Avatar state or not.
> 
> Sound blasts are sound. Cyborg blasts/punches  Zuko to hell. Cyborg tanks thunderbolts and giant fire monsters.
> 
> ...


not true... You have robin starfire and raven thing... 
Also beast boy terra and raven thing...

And then you have cyb robin and beast boy thing


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jul 28, 2008)

But it is true that TT save the world every once in a while while team Avatar only did it once and it took the entire series to do so and they almost died.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jul 28, 2008)

helpmenow316 said:


> not true... You have robin starfire and raven thing...
> Also beast boy terra and raven thing...
> 
> And then you have cyb robin and beast boy thing


Robin, Starfire, and Raven? The hell? That was never a love triangle and Raven showed no feelings whatsoever towards Robin aside from being a friend.

The same goes for Raven/Beast Boy/Terra as Raven never showed any sort of jealousy towards Terra and aisde from being royally pissed about Terra backstabbing the Titans after she came back, her attitude towards Terra had nothing to do with Beast Boy being smitten with her.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2008)

Raven is most definitly a lesbian



Aang vs Starfire
I don't remember much of starfire's durability feats, but I remember her being around DCAU Supergirl level, though she would get pwnd by the simplest foes.
Depending on what durability feats you bring, she might star rape or not.
Zuko vs Cyborg
With the comet on, Zuko kamehames cyborg, turning his human part into ashes. The cyborg part however, might manage to live on and sonic canon a hole in his chest. But then again they might melt. It's 50/50.
Katara vs Raven
Bloodbending for a quick win
Toph vs Terra
Terra wonders why she can't controll the earth. Toph then turn her metalic meteor bracelet that can chop through steel with minimal force, bend it into a spining chainsaw and split her in two
Sokka vs Beast Boy
Beastboy flies around and turns into a whale. There are lots of other ways he rapes, but this is unarguable
Suki vs Robin
She gives robin a run for his money, but unless she's got Sokka's space sword, she's gonna get a bomb in her face.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 28, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> Starfire flies to other planets in when she's upset. She tanks explosions large enuff to destroy spaceships. The only time she has been hurt was either by haxx weapons or a demon god. Aang gets raped/speedblitz in Avatar state or not.
> 
> Sound blasts are sound. Cyborg blasts/punches  Zuko to hell. Cyborg tanks thunderbolts and giant fire monsters.
> 
> ...



You have not seen the series finale, have you?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1m6lV0aNwY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktz11QBDmeg[/YOUTUBE]
(DO NOT watch above videos if you are an Avatar fan and have not seen "Sozin's Comet).



> TT has a better team because are their team doesnt have any weird love triangles and they save the world on a daily basis.



1.  The "weird love triangles" are fan-made and neither the creators' fault nor present in the show.

2.  Save the world?  Hah.  More like save the city.


----------



## HumanWine (Jul 28, 2008)

Bender Alchemist said:


> You have not seen the series finale, have you?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1m6lV0aNwY[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktz11QBDmeg[/YOUTUBE]
> ...


I've watched the avatar finale but Teen Titans beats out avatar in terms of feats.

Raven phases through walls, tk's out parts of buildings, tosses demons with tk, solo's giant dragons, and tk darts Slade's robotic ninja warriors. Wtf is Katara gonna do? Even with a full moon, that bitch wont be able to bend shit when Raven tk's her entire body and haves her way.

Starfire casually travel from planet to planet in moments. She tanks giant mine explosions that can rape a spaceship. Her blasts rape buildings. To say Aang has any chance is a flatout lie. Speedblitz or Energy spam makes this a babyshake.

Wait, so Zuko has the ability to withstand Sonic weapons and missiles now? What, his flames are gonna hurt Cyborg's Human side? Lol. That same Human side has tanked bunch of from Cinderblock, giant Robots stronger than Cyborg, Energy Blasts from Trigon and others too.

They do save the world every other day. There is always some nut trying to take over the world with giant moths, through tv, turning the world in a pseudo-Britain, a demon god trying to turn it into his own Hell etc. They always stop them before it gets out of hand.
Go watch some Teen Titans vids on youtube to see what they can do.


----------



## RWB (Jul 28, 2008)

Aang vs Starfire

If PIS is off, Starfire stomps. If not, Aang stomps. 
Starfire casually flies to other solar systems in seconds. Her strength is higher than Cyborg's, who has been shown punching down buildings with one punch.

Zuko vs Cyborg
I doubt Zuko's flames can melt Cyborgs metal parts- and that means he loses, considering much more of Cyborg is robotic than it seems (we got inside him at one point in the series- we only saw metal.

Cy can fire several missiles at once, has a sonic cannon in each arm. Long Range advantage, Cy. Even if Zuko can melt the metal- I don't see him being able to withstand Cy's barrage of attacks.

If they close in- Zuko dies, or is OHKOed. Cy punches down buildings.   


Katara vs Raven
Even bloodbending doesn't help here.
Raven has telekinesis, soulself, and boatloads of other stuff- Katara gets raped.

Toph vs Terra
Toph has controlled greater amounts of earth, but Terra can fly on her rocks.
Assuming Terra keeps in the air, and rips all earth up into the air before attacking- she likely wins. (Not sure- Toph has sniped airborne things before, as well as blocked a shitload of them)
If she doesn't, Toph predicts all attacks and wins by a landslide. 


Sokka vs Beast Boy
Beastboy goes Airborne, turns into a big animal, falls on Sokka. Sokka might hurt him badly by holding his "Space sword" up, but he still loses in one blow.

Suki vs Robin
This is an unholy stomp. Robin has better equipment, better training, better durability, better speed, better strength. Heck, I doubt he'd even flinch if Suki kicked him, seing how he tanks Cinderblock pretty nicely. 
Robin wins this fight blindfolded.


I like the Gaang better as a Team, but in a fight, TT generally stomps with minor difficulty.


----------



## RWB (Jul 28, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> solo's giant dragons



She learned a spell made for sealing said dragon in a particular book.

Said dragon raped the entire team, her included, until then.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2008)

RWB said:


> Aang vs Starfire
> 
> If PIS is off, Starfire stomps. If not, Aang stomps.
> Starfire casually flies to other solar systems in seconds. Her strength is higher than Cyborg's, who has been shown punching down buildings with one punch.


On one hand, I completly agree, on another, she gets soned  by Slater and the likes.
By her own rights and power, she should star-rape unless Aang bloodbends.


> Zuko vs Cyborg
> I doubt Zuko's flames can melt Cyborgs metal parts- and that means he loses, considering much more of Cyborg is robotic than it seems (we got inside him at one point in the series- we only saw metal.


chips are made of silicon and glorified plastic. Iroh during the just beginings of the comment burned a huge hole through ba sing se, with Ace level firepower. Zuko was allready punching through steel chairs, with the comet on, he should burn right through cyborg


> Cy can fire several missiles at once, has a sonic cannon in each arm. Long Range advantage, Cy. Even if Zuko can melt the metal- I don't see him being able to withstand Cy's barrage of attacks.


Missles get vaporized during "fire kamehame", sonic canon could turn his bones to jelly, but the time it takes to convert and charge, it'll have cyke's sensors killed.





> If they close in- Zuko dies, or is OHKOed. Cy punches down buildings.


Yes, he does.


> Katara vs Raven
> Even bloodbending doesn't help here.
> Raven has telekinesis, soulself, and boatloads of other stuff- Katara gets raped.


Katara moves a hand, and raven goes "AstarOUUCH!!" Even if she could focus enough with he unimaginable pain, wich she can't, she would have long died when Katara turns her blood into steam


> Toph vs Terra
> Toph has controlled greater amounts of earth, but Terra can fly on her rocks.
> Assuming Terra keeps in the air, and rips all earth up into the air before attacking- she likely wins. (Not sure- Toph has sniped airborne things before, as well as blocked a shitload of them)


Toph right on the begining of season three takes down airbourn objects from places she couldn't have seen through. Terra has to take them from places where Toph has perfect control.
But I'm kind enough to not argue on behalf of their skills. Let's assume their equal, when they're not.
Metalic meteor bracelet wins


> If she doesn't, Toph predicts all attacks and wins by a landslide.


Lol, pun.


> Sokka vs Beast Boy
> Beastboy goes Airborne, turns into a big animal, falls on Sokka. Sokka might hurt him badly by holding his "Space sword" up, but he still loses in one blow.


Unholiest of rapes.


> Suki vs Robin
> This is an unholy stomp. Robin has better equipment, better training, better durability, better speed, better strength. Heck, I doubt he'd even flinch if Suki kicked him, seing how he tanks Cinderblock pretty nicely.
> Robin wins this fight blindfolded.



Indeed he does. But let's say she got Sokka's Spacesword (engagement gift or whatnot) She does give robin some amusement, but when he decides to block a sword strike with his steel rod, Suki'll just slice through it like a chopstick and cut him in half.


----------



## RWB (Jul 28, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> chips are made of silicon and glorified plastic. Iroh during the just beginings of the comment burned a huge hole through ba sing se, with Ace level firepower. Zuko was allready punching through steel chairs, with the comet on, he should burn right through cyborg



It's just that he has taken a lot of firepower before, and come out largely unscathed.



Banhammer said:


> Katara moves a hand, and raven goes "AstarOUUCH!!" Even if she could focus enough with he unimaginable pain, wich she can't, she would have long died when Katara turns her blood into steam



Raven TKs Katara before she moves. Game, set, match. 



Banhammer said:


> Indeed he does. But let's say she got Sokka's Spacesword (engagement gift or whatnot) She does give robin some amusement, but when he decides to block a sword strike with his steel rod, Suki'll just slice through it like a chopstick and cut him in half.



He'll catch it between his hands and kick her off. Or he dodges. 
And Robin still wins with the very first attack he does.

Robin wtfpwns ANY Avatarverse Non-bender.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2008)

RWB said:


> It's just that he has taken a lot of firepower before, and come out largely unscathed.


Cometless zuko makes emeralds explode, and truth be told, Cykes bionics are extremly bonded to his organics. He gets sick just like everyone.




> Raven TKs Katara before she moves. Game, set, match.


Katara turns her blood into steam before the second magic word she *always* says.



> He'll catch it between his hands and kick her off. Or he dodges.
> And Robin still wins with the very first attack he does.


And it will either slice through his hands, or she kicks him in the face while his hands are traped, and then chops his head off.
He'dd be smarter if he'dd just bombed her face.


> Robin wtfpwns ANY Avatarverse Non-bender.



Except for eclipse Azula, Ty Lee, mai (beats but does not stomp) and master Pian Dao.
Though he stomps them with bombs.


----------



## HumanWine (Jul 28, 2008)

Cy is not made of plastic and silicon.

Steel =/= Titanium

PS: Raven does not always say her spell but Katara always spins around/dances a couple of times before she tries to blood bends.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2008)

Flesh=flesh
Cy=bot+man


----------



## The World (Jul 28, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> Cy is not made of plastic and silicon.
> 
> Steel =/= Titanium
> 
> PS: Raven does not always say her spell but Katara always spins around/dances a couple of times before she tries to blood bends.



Spins around a couple of times? wtf? lol

Katara bloodbends instantly.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VmFT4CA7Dk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HumanWine (Jul 28, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Flesh=flesh
> Cy=bot+man


Flesh that tanked explosions and attacks more powerful the shit shown in Avatar. Even if Cy's flesh melts in this world you've created, whats stopping him from blasting Zuko to hell and back. Whats stopping Cy from cutting off all his Human systems which causes him to go robot mode and speedblitzing? Whats stopping Cy from healing from any attack Zuko throws at him if he's hurt?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sK0ueNcdQRM[/YOUTUBE]



Roxxas said:


> Spins around a couple of times? wtf? lol
> 
> Katara bloodbends instantly.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VmFT4CA7Dk[/YOUTUBE]



My fault. All I remember from water benders are them dancing. 
Katara cant stop ppl from talking, only their movement. Even so, Raven still stomps because she doenst need to speak to use her tk/flying. She could even leak her soul on to Katara through her mouth and eyes and tear her apart. (soul= black stuff)


----------



## Lilykt7 (Jul 28, 2008)

team aang no contest.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jul 28, 2008)

^^Too bad blood bending controls EVERY muscle in the body. And from your vid you only proved that Robin goes in h2h first. Suki was matching blows with Ty Lee and bypasses dozens of fire bender soldiers, jumped high enough to reach a high up platform and take out the boss with no difficulty.


----------



## The World (Jul 28, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> On one hand, I completly agree, on another, she gets soned  by Slater and the likes.
> By her own rights and power, she should star-rape unless Aang bloodbends.
> 
> chips are made of silicon and glorified plastic. Iroh during the just beginings of the comment burned a huge hole through ba sing se, with Ace level firepower. Zuko was allready punching through steel chairs, with the comet on, he should burn right through cyborg
> ...



If Katara is bloodlusted with no remorse she could rip the blood out of Ravens body like she does the trees and earth.


----------



## RWB (Jul 28, 2008)

Anyway, Katara does not bloodbend instantly, seeing as she isn't bloodlusted.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jul 28, 2008)

But she does bloodbend.


----------



## HumanWine (Jul 28, 2008)

Valgaav said:


> But she does bloodbend.


Only if her friends are in danger. She blood bendered to save them.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jul 28, 2008)

She also bloodbended on that guy who she thought killed her mother.


----------



## HumanWine (Jul 28, 2008)

Valgaav said:


> She also bloodbended on that guy who she thought killed her mother.


She still wasnt using it to save herself


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jul 28, 2008)

No she wasnt, she and Zuko surprised him and before HE could defend she bloodbended.


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 29, 2008)

Team Aang hands down.


----------



## The last Dalek (Jul 29, 2008)

The animated Teen Titans havesome of the most inconsistent combat feats out ther sometimes Starfire was at DCAU Superman levels and at other times she was bairly stronger than a human. If we go by high end showings the Titans stomp if we go by low end showings team Avatar stomp.


If this fight was done on CBR everyone would say The Titans get raped and all there feats would be dismissed as SMvsFL.


----------



## killfox (Jul 29, 2008)

The teentitans got solod by terra lol.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I still think they win tho.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah but she was being controled by Slade and if I remember correctly, when they had the chances to finish her, they hesitated and she got them.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2008)

> Katara turns her blood into steam before the second magic word she always says.



A:Bloodbending is something that bitch, Katara, only does when bloodlusted.
B:The magic words are not really necessary for Raven to use her powers, they just help her focus.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jul 29, 2008)

She wasnt bloodlusted when she did it the first time which proves you wrong.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2008)

Extenuating circumstances. She did it to prevent Hama from killing Aang and Sokka.

Thereafter the only time she used bloodbending, even when it would have proved massively useful, was when she was being all pissy about the southern raiders.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 29, 2008)

where can i watch avatar streaming online?

and is the series over or is there another season coming?


----------



## Enclave (Jul 29, 2008)

helpmenow316 said:


> if it a full moon katara can blood bend.... if that not the case... raven stomps...



Katara can blood bend without a full moon now.  She did it in that episode where she was looking for the guy who killed her mother.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 29, 2008)

Wasn't that at night, during a full moon?


----------



## Enclave (Jul 29, 2008)

It was at night but I don't recall a full moon.

It's not really surprising, Katara is a far stronger bender than the woman who taught her water bending.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jul 29, 2008)

@Onomatopeia: Maybe bloodbending is too dangerous for her to use all the time time lightning bending.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 29, 2008)

Lightning bending isn't dangerous to use, it's lightning redirection that's dangerous.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jul 29, 2008)

It is dangerous as explaned by Iroh. If your not careful on how you direct the lightning in your body, it can strike your heart(and thats in making it not redirecting it).


----------



## RWB (Jul 29, 2008)

Valgaav said:


> It is dangerous as explaned by Iroh. If your not careful on how you direct the lightning in your body, it can strike your heart(and thats in making it not redirecting it).



Making:





			
				Iroh said:
			
		

> There is energy all around us. (Cut to a front view of Zuko and Iroh.) The energy is both yin and yang; positive energy and negative energy. (He holds up one finger on each hand to stand for the two forms of energy.) Only a select few firebenders can separate these energies. This creates an imbalance. The energy wants to restore balance and in a moment the positive and negative energy come crashing back together. (He brings his hands together to illustrate the point.) You provide release and guidance, creating lightning.
> 
> (Iroh holds out a hand, signaling for Zuko to step back. He holds his right hand to his side and with two fingers extended begins to create lightning by rotating his arm in a circular motion around his body. He mimics the motion with his left arm. Cut to Zuko, who looks impressed. Cut back to Iroh. He brings his two hands together and then lunges forward with his right hand extended and shoots lightning into the distance. Cut back to Zuko.)



Nothing about danger.


Redirecting:



			
				Iroh said:
			
		

> If you let the energy in your own body flow, the lightning will follow it. (He points with his right arm at an angle into the air and points at it with his other hand.) You must create a pathway from your fingertips up your arm to your shoulder and down into your stomach. (He moves his left hand from his arm, to his shoulder, and then to his stomach.) The stomach is the source of energy in your body. It is called the sea of chi. Only in my case, it is more like a vast ocean. (He laughs. Cut to Zuko, who remains stoic. Cut back to Iroh.) You direct it up again and out the other arm. (He points off into the distance with his left arm.) *The stomach detour is critical. You must not let the lightning pass through your heart (he walks up to Zuko and points his fingers at his chest.) or the damage could be deadly.* You may wish to try a physical motion to get a feel for the pathway?s flow. Like this. (He points to the left with both his arms and Zuko mimics the motion. Iroh then takes his right arm and points it in the other direction. Zuko copies this move as well. Iroh and Zuko then move their left arms to the right and back again.) Now, are you focusing your
> energy? Can you feel your own chi flowing in, down, up, and out?




Better check up on your firebender knowledge.

The most danger it offers to make lightning is the occasional explosion in front of you- which did no real damage at all.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 29, 2008)

Even if bloodbending were dangerous to use, there were still fights where the benefit of winning would outweigh the cost of using it(of which there is none shown to my knowledge, Hama used it for years and aside from being butt ugly she was perfectly fine).


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 29, 2008)

She went insane.


----------



## Willy D (Jul 29, 2008)

It's Team Avatar


----------



## BIGASIA (Jul 29, 2008)

HumanWine said:


> I've watched the avatar finale but Teen Titans beats out avatar in terms of feats.
> 
> Raven phases through walls, tk's out parts of buildings, tosses demons with tk, solo's giant dragons, and tk darts Slade's robotic ninja warriors. Wtf is Katara gonna do? Even with a full moon, that bitch wont be able to bend shit when Raven tk's her entire body and haves her way.
> 
> ...



true. remember that teen titans are super heroes.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 29, 2008)

Bender Alchemist said:


> She went insane.



I think that might have been the years of war prisioner in a concetration camp where she never left a cage not long enough for her to stretch


----------



## Steven Pinhead (Jul 30, 2008)

Based off what I see in the OP, without reading the rest of the thread.

_Aang vs Starfire_

Aang easily.

_Zuko vs Cyborg_
I'm leaning towards Cy or some reason

_Katara vs Raven_
Katara gets owned hard

_Toph vs Terra_
Toph because she showed effectiveness on a much larger scale than Terra did

_Sokka vs Beast Boy_
Beast Boy might get him in a rush. I'm sure sokka would be able to outsmart him though

_Suki vs Robin_
Robin.


----------



## RWB (Jul 30, 2008)

Steven Pinhead said:


> Based off what I see in the OP, without reading the rest of the thread.
> 
> _Aang vs Starfire_
> 
> Aang easily.



No. Well, okay, if we go by Star's worst showings...

Star is a casual building buster, is physically stronger than a guy who punches down buildings.

Oh, and she flies to other solar systems in seconds casually.

Aang gets speedblitzed.


----------



## Commander Shepard (Jul 30, 2008)

Too bad she's never used that speed when fighting...

Actually, I'm reconsidering Sokka vs. Beast Boy.  Beast Boy isn't quite fast enough to WTF pwn Sokka, and Sokka has some nice strength feats with that sword of his.


----------



## RWB (Jul 30, 2008)

Bender Alchemist said:


> Too bad she's never used that speed when fighting...
> 
> Actually, I'm reconsidering Sokka vs. Beast Boy.  Beast Boy isn't quite fast enough to WTF pwn Sokka, and Sokka has some nice strength feats with that sword of his.



Bird.

Then-

Whale.

Elephant.

Heck, even Dragon is theoretically possible (as Beast Boy could even transform into Tamarranian animals- He could technically turn into any other kind of creature).

Either way, Sokka still gets flattened under him.

Or if we allow the Dragon- Sokka has no feats that puts him NEAR being able to hurt it.

Malchior shrugged of the Sonic Cannon AND Starfire's starbolts (both buildingbusters), barely reacted to Robin cutting him with a sword (Robin has way better strength feats than Sokka).  Not to mention he hardly reacted to the weight of a Tyrannosaurus landing on him, or to it's bite. After that, it casually threw said dinosaur away.

2:35
2


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 30, 2008)

Aang is the only one who wins his fight out of Team Avatar.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jul 30, 2008)

So you think Sokka can beat BB cause no one else does.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jul 30, 2008)

Beast Boy turns into t-rex and steps on Sokka.


----------



## RWB (Jul 30, 2008)

For those saying Aang can take Star, plese tell us... how?


She has pretty good durability. Her offensive with the starbolts and eyebeams will take Aang down.

Aang does not have the time.


----------

